# The Firesign Theatre Quote Thread



## FreeThinker (Jul 24, 2006)

Just post a line they said. Mention the album if you know it, but that's not necessary. No need to try to make it relate to the previous quote, either. Just post a line.



"Sure, living in the future is not unlike having bees inside your head, but still, there they are."

-- _'I Think We're All Bozos On This Bus'_


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 26, 2006)

Come on folks, this is easy!

Tell ya what...you don't have to limit yourselves to one line. If a little set-up is necessary, go ahead and quote several lines.



Like this:



"I'm sorrry I'm late. I was paying a visit to one of the patients."

"You mean...to _Nancy_?"

No, I'm not _mean_ to Nancy. She _likes_ it that way."

-- _'Lawyer's Hospital'_


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 26, 2006)

YAY!!!! What a good thread!


"Do you like Horses?"

(Quietly in the background in Shoes For Industry - I cannot remember what track.)


Or

"I sat in my office reading my name from the back of the door... regnaD kciN... whatever could that mean?"

(Nick Danger, Shoes For Industry)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

"Yeah, I wanna order a pizza to go and no anchovies."

"No anchovies? You've got the wrong man. I spell _my_ name 'Danger'."

"Wha...?"

--_'The Further Adventures Of Nick Danger'_


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

Perhaps nobody here understands the concept of this thread.

Yes, that must be it.

Simply post something from Firesign Theatre.

Like this:


"After a hard day of riding fences and chasing down desperate in-laws, Tantrick and I know what we like to sit down in: A heaping pile of Volkswagens, covered in real Vermont brake fluid."

_--(real) Jack Poet Volkswagen Commercial from "Lawyer's Hospital"_


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you been to the Firesign Theatre website lately? I clicked on something called "Billville," and was endlessly amused by the intro page to it (watch the mile-mark signs)... 

I'm full of Nick Danger quotes... how many can you handle?

"I slipped the ring into my nose and the receiver into my pocket..."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 28, 2006)

Announcer: "He walks through the night, ruthlessly."

Nick Danger: "I wonder where Ruth is..."


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jul 28, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Come on folks, this is easy!


It's Back to the Shadows Again. Out where the indians your friend. 
Where the trees are all green, and you can pee in the stream, and that's important. It's back to the shadows again.

I was a cock-teaser at Rooster-rama.

Follow the Yellow Rubber Line

Read me Doctor Memory?

Hey Pablo, He broke the President.

He's up helping Porcelain make the bed.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2006)

"Hey Danger! Where's the fire?"

"In your eyes, Lieutenant Bradshaw."


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 28, 2006)

"Do the bomb bay door thing."

"Bomb bay doors open and swingin' , baby."

_--"Waiting For The Electrician Or Someone Like Him"_


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 4, 2008)

"By the way: Domini, domini, domini. You're all Catholics now. God bless you ,and good luck."

_--Temporarily Humbolt County, from Waiting For The Electrician Or Someone Like Him._


----------



## Tooz (Dec 5, 2008)

My location is a quote! 

I love this stuff.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 19, 2013)

"Don't eat with your hands, son. Use your entrenching tool."


_--Don't Crush That Dwarf, Hand Me The Pliers_


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 20, 2013)

Good Morning and Welcome to Sermonette, As you sit upon your sanitary pedistal pondering life's mysteries...


----------



## moore2me (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay Mr Freethinker & Associates (Nitewriter),

I am not from Canada or Jersey so have mercy on me and talk slowly please.* I noticed a five year gap between the last two of Freethinker's posts. Does anyone want to join me in suspecting that something peculiar is afoot up north?*

Is Firesign still an existing thing? Can you see it only in Canada?

Is this normal scheduling for Canadian networks?

Thanks. M2M


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi, *moore2me*.

Firesign Theatre is a group that started out in California in the sixties doing radio skits. They've got a bit of an absurdist/surrealist style of comedy that may appeal to many who find Monty Python a little too mainstream.

They've done live appearances and at least one movie (actually dubbing their voices over an old movie, although they may have done some films of their own), and may have done some television, but I'm not sure. Last I heard, they're still performing, although one of their members, Peter Bergman, passed on a while back.

Here's a link to a Wikipedia Page about them if you're interested.


As to the large gap in my posts on this thread, that has to do with my sporadic posting habits here.


I hope this answers your questions. Nice to see you again, by the way. 



*Catherwood:* Rococo, you slimy blackmailer! How did you get in here? You don't have a key!

*Rocky Rococo:* No, only half a key. I had to split it with the sound-effects guy.

*Voice from control room:* Thanks, Rocky!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice to have you back FreeThinker. I hope you get to stay longer this time and if you leave, come back more often than 5 years. However I understand, I got lost a couple of times myself during the 60s-70s and couldn't find home or even understand gravity for a couple of years.


----------



## Fattitude1 (Nov 1, 2013)

"What sort of chump do you think I am?" 
"First Class."


----------



## largebob280 (Nov 1, 2013)

Antelope Freeway one mile...
Antelope Freeway one-half mile...
Antelope Freeway one quarter mile...
Antelope Freeway one eighth mile...
Antelope Freeway one sixteenth mile...
Antelope Freeway one thirty-secondth mile...
Antelope Freeway one sixty-fourth mile...
Antelope Freeway one one hundred twenty-eighth mile...
Antelope Freeway one two hundred fifty-sixth mile...
Antelope Freeway one five hundred twelfth mile...

"How Can You Be Two Places at Once When You're Not Anywhere at All"


----------



## goatboy (Dec 27, 2013)

"He's not your son, Fred. Stop torturing me, Ethel."

I think it's from Don't crush that dwarf. Hand me the pliers. But, I'm not sure.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2017)

*Rocky Rococo:* Worthless? Not to Melanie Haber!

*Nick Danger:* Melanie Haber? 

*RR:* You *may* remember her as Audrey Farber.

*ND:* Audrey Farber?

*RR:* Susan Underhill...?

*ND:* Susan under hill?

*RR (triumphantly):* How about Betty-Jo Bialowski?

*dramatic organ music*​
*ND (aside):* Betty-Jo Bialowski! I hadn't heard that name since college. Everyone knew her as Nancy...


_-- The Further Adventures Of Nick Danger_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 29, 2017)

What is firesign theater....and am I a really bad person for not knowing?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, let's just say...



FreeThinker said:


> Firesign Theatre is a group that started out in California in the sixties doing radio skits. They've got a bit of an absurdist/surrealist style of comedy that may appeal to many who find Monty Python a little too mainstream.
> 
> They've done live appearances and at least one movie (actually dubbing their voices over an old movie, although they may have done some films of their own), and may have done some television, but I'm not sure. Last I heard, they're still performing, although one of their members, Peter Bergman, passed on a while back.
> 
> ...



And no, you're not a bad person for not knowing. 

Perhaps for other reasons, but I doubt that, too.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

Ghosts upon the battlement?
Me thought ye spake of goats upon the battlement. Naaayyyyy Ghosts my lord.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

Testicles deviant to Fudds law.
Who knew all you had to do was put the balls on the other side (insert whirring noises).


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

We're all bozos on this bus is one of my faves.
My parents had all their records so I heard them a lot.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2017)

"My mother was a Bozoette in high school."


----------



## Tracii (Mar 31, 2017)

After the guy squeezes the bozo's nose and the squeaky noise it makes all the little bozo noses going off in the background are soo cute it makes me laugh.
Its the little things in the background that you hear makes it so funny.


----------



## nitewriter (Apr 19, 2017)

If you listen to the albums in sequence you will find interesting things. End of album 2 you hear an ice cream truck driving off in the distance. Beginning of album 3 you hear the ice cream truck come back. End of album 3 it ends with a recitation of Homers odessey Greek version beginning of album 4 recitation of same in the Roman version.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 19, 2017)

Its the little things like references to the previous albums is interesting.
You can hear characters from one album in the others but its so quick its hard to notice.
I don't remember which album it was it was but a character from a previous album spoke up and the current character said what are you doing here you were on the last album and the character says Oh pardon me I was looking for Susan Underhill.
All this was in the background while sound effects were going on.
Almost like an actor from one sound stage walked into the other by mistake.


----------

